# Walleye Fishing Recommendations



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Heading to Chagrin Falls, Ohio, to visit my brother’s home and family.
They’re about a 45 minute drive from Cleveland.
Any info greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I have the perfect approach. Use some Berkley gulps under a Cajun thunder popping cork. If that doesn't work, tie on a Mirrolure. Tell them "this is how we do it down south." I'm joking but I have had people say that exact thing to me, except it was this how we do it up north. Good luck, I'm sure a 1/4 oz led head with a grub fished deep would get something.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Went on a charter once on Eerie. Trolled medium sized plugs. Caught a good number but it wasn’t my cup of tea. The rods are fairly stout due to the size plug you’re using and was overkill for the fight the fish put in. I think most people do it for meat. Supposedly can be good fun when they get in the shallows and you pitch lures at them.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.
Going to do an easy 4-6 hr charter trip with my brother. 
Just hoping to put a few in the boat for a couple dinners for four.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Fishing for walleye will be a bit slow as the water is warm. Best time is cooler waters in fall and spring.

However, the steelhead and salmon should be on fire. They are lit up in lake MI now.


----------

